# Blood work came in negative.



## jimmyt1989 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello all, I just received the results of my blood work.  The nurse said it was negative to IBS and Crohn's.  I've got a follow up in two weeks.  I think they are going to do the small intestine scan at that point.  The only things that were reasonably close to being borderline are the following:

wbc 5.4 (4.8-10.8)
rbc 4.59 (4.5-5.9)
hemoglobin 13.9 (13.5-17.5)
hematocrit 41 (41-53)

Could I still have Crohn's?  I'm really wondering what's going on now!?!?!?!

Quick refresher of my situation:
Hi, I just recently had my gall bladder removed about 3 months ago, and it didn't relieve my symptoms. The symptoms are nausea, bloating, gas, acid reflux, and clay stools. I also have constipation that is followed by occasional diarrhea. Some other symptoms that seem unlrelated are RLS and tendonitis that is in serveral locations all over my body. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy a few weeks ago. The results revealed that I have an ulcer in the ileum. My mom has Crohn's in the ilium and she had about two feet of her small intestines removed a few years back. The endoscopy also revealed a hiatal hernia and some stomach polyps.

The gastro has also prescribed prednisone and asacol. They seem to be helping. The symptoms seem to be residing, as well as the tendonitis.


----------



## mspaghettio (Apr 30, 2010)

Wish I could help but I don't know what the numbers indicate...just wanted to say I hope you feel better and get things figured out soon!!


----------



## dreamintwilight (Apr 30, 2010)

The indicator they are probably looking for is from the CRP blood test (C-reactive protein). I read on the Mayo Clinic website that the blood tests are not always accurate because the enzyme or whatever that says whether you have Crohn's or Colitis is not always present in people with Crohn's or is present in people who do NOT have Crohn's. Scopes, scans, and biopsies usually help determine the diagnosis. It's not an easy disease to diagnose with one thing. From my experience and hearing other people's stories, doctors usually draw the conclusion when they've done multiple tests.  I know it's hard being patient and waiting on results. For me, research saved my sanity. The more knowledge I gained about the disease the better I understood what my doctors were doing. And it's great when you can go to your doctors and ask about the tests and know what they're talking about. There's lots of info on here. Use the Tags link at the top of the page to search for threads on subjects you want to know more about and visit ccfa.org and mayoclinic.com. They have great info on Crohn's disease.


----------



## CodeBrown (Apr 30, 2010)

My bloodwork was normal too...but I am almost obstructed.  It is not always a true indicator.  I take a very good multivitamin, which my doc states is why my blood work looks good despite the active state of the disease.  From what I understand, biopsy is the most definitive diagnosis and as Twilight stated...most docs look at several different things before making a final diagnosis.  Fortunately (or unfortunately...however you want to look at it), my biopsy revealed Crohn's...but my doctor was pretty sure that was what it was based on the colonoscopy.  Good luck and hang in there...it took me four years to get a diagnosis.


----------



## CodeBrown (Apr 30, 2010)

P.S...I had the same reaction after my gallbladder removal...with the exact same symptoms you mentioned.


----------



## jimmyt1989 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for the info and encouragement CodeBrown and Twilight!  You guys are the best.  Thx again!


----------



## dreamintwilight (Apr 30, 2010)

No problem, Jimmy


----------



## ameslouise (May 4, 2010)

Based on my experience, you can't go by bloodwork alone. Bloodwork, scope/biopsy results and symptoms - all those combine lead to the dx.  There is also a Prometheus test that can be run for Crohns or UC but it is not always conclusive and sometimes not covered by insurance.

Check your magnesium levels as low magnesium can cause tendonitis.  Iron deficiency can lead to RLS - your hemo and rbc are within range but on the low side so talk to your doc about iron supplements perhaps.

Good luck! -Amy


----------



## Starrburst12 (May 11, 2010)

I just graduated with an AS in Clinical Laboratory Science. I can explain in more detail what those tests mean. First all the tests listed are general hematology (blood) tests, they do not indicate or diagnose any specific disease but are used more for a screening tool, for a baseline for your general blood health. All the tests you listed are within normal range, your tests fall within the reference range you listed in parentheses. WBC, White Blood Cell Count, this can be elevated from many things from infection to strenuous excerise, in a Crohn's patient inflammation _may _cause WBC to be elevated. On the other hand a case of extreme infection may actually decrease WBC. RBC, counts the number of red cells in a patient sample. Chronic bleeding (over months, very common in GI disorders) doesn't normally effect the total number of RBC's because the body will usually compensate by simply making more RBC's. Chronic blood loss may effect the Hematocrit (packed cell volume, volume of RBCs compared to volume of plasma) because even though the body can make more red cells, iron stores in the body are depleted over time which causes the red cells to be smaller than normal, so they have less volume. Hemoglobin is a protein that makes up 33% of a mature RBC. Hemoglobin levels will vary with the number of RBC's present. Anemia can cause low hemoglobin levels.
I also have all normal blood tests. Even though I have had minor bleeding for over 3 years. The CRP test mentioned is another nonspecific test. Levels of C- reactive protein are eleveated in bacterial infections, rheumatic fever, viral infections, malignant diseases, TB and after heart attacks. CRP is used mostly to monitor a disease process. For example, in a patient who has chronic inflammation CRP levels should decrease with sucessful treatment. But again the presence of CRP doesn't diagnose any specific disease. 
My diagnosis of Crohn's was made with a colonoscopy, capsule endoscope and with concideration of my symptoms and family history. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## jimmyt1989 (May 28, 2010)

Hello all, I recently had a low alkaline phosphatase.  I googled it and one possible cause could be low magnesium mentioned by ameslouise above (thx ameslouise!).  My fam prac checked the serum magnesium and it came back in the normal range.  I've read online that the serum test might not be the most appropriate test since 99% of magnesium reside in cells, and only 1% is in the blood.  Should I ask the dr about other types of magnesium tests.

So far, the low magnesium symptoms seem match so many of my symptoms, and I have an ulcer in my ileum.  From what I understand, the ileum is usually where nutrients such as magnesium is absorbed.  Low alkaline phosphatase, symptoms, ulcer in the ileum seem to point to low magnesium?

Thx all!!!!!


----------



## BulldozerKing (Sep 22, 2010)

So, on prednisone to stop my colitis, working like magic, no blood leaving body, feel good (100% better than 3 weeks ago when my blood hemoglobin was 9.7 G/L -- supposed to be 14 or so).

Had blood test yesterday, my Hemoglobin is DOWN to 8.7 G/L!!! Doctor called me to see if I was doing worse based on tests but I am not. He ran a test as well that shows my body is producing tons of new Red Blood Cells. So, it doesn't add up. (Kind of like how can you have a low pulse and high blood pressure at the same time, makes no sense.)

See specialist next Wednesday, I assume he will give me some iron supplements, family doctor won't as he says they are bag for stomach linings?? (a bag of blood would be nice!). Apparently it can take the body a month or 2 to recharge the hemoglobin levels naturally. Have been eating a lot of meat etc and it still goes down. Curious/

Oh well, at least I feel better. Basically like normal. (without being able to exercise, other than walking on treadmill)

Thoughts?

Agree with Family Doctor about Iron Supplements?? Shouldn't I be on them, screw the possible stomach issues? I need to get my levels up!


----------



## Rebecca85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Are you sure you aren't bleeding somewhere? Blood can be mixed in stools and not be visible to the naked eye. As for iron supplements being bad for the stomach, I think there are different types and some are better than others. Though if your body is producing blood cells, maybe you don't need iron at all, it could be something else causing low haemoglobin. Like I think B12 is needed to make blood cells. Whatever it is, I hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## BulldozerKing (Sep 22, 2010)

No, no blood at all in my stool, I guarantee that! I have been persistently checking my bowel movements for such. Test results show my body is making a ton of new Red Blood Cells as well.   Anyone try Liquid Chlorophyll or Carao (no pulp)?? for Anemia?


----------



## Rebecca85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well some quick research suggests that if your body is making tons of new blood cells, then your body is responding appropriately to the anemia. Therefore you are unlikely to be iron deficient (since the body would not be able to produce as many new blood cells). Rather it suggests that if you are not losing the blood cells through bleeding you could have an infection or something causing you to lose blood cells.


----------



## oldcrohn (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Starburst, I've had Crohns for 26 years. I'm having major crohns pain but have been constipated. I was wondering why my CRP came back normal. So it's possible that I am having a flare up but my CRP is normal? I'm having capsule endoscopy next week.


----------



## DustyKat (Feb 5, 2011)

After what I have been through with my two I reckon anything is possible with Crohns! 

Roo's blood tests were always normal in the lead up to her diagnosis so were no help in diagnosing what was going on. She had the physical symptoms but the labs never matched them until the day before emergency surgery. 

Matt is the opposite. Can feel well, no pain, no fever and yet the bloods tell a different story! 

So yeah, in my opinion and experience it is possible to be in a flare but have normal blood results. Argh, it's all just so confusing! 

Good luck with your test next week and let us know how you get on!

Take care, 
Dusty


----------



## oldcrohn (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks so much.


----------

